# Better logo laser engraver for pens?



## ramaroodle (Apr 1, 2020)

I have made a number of pens using my budget engraver and a DIY jig but now need to find a better, *faster *and more reliable solution which means I need to spend more money.  What laser/CO2 engraver is best suited to engrave a logo on a pen barrel? It needs to be able to rotate the barrel as the logos are wider than a single line.

My DIY jig video


----------



## eharri446 (Apr 1, 2020)

I would check Amazon for at least a 40 watt co2 laser. They normally do not come with the ability to use a rotary which is what you need for the type of engraving that you showed in your post. Also, you could check at lightobject.com and see if they have a setup which can do the rotary included in the price.


----------



## ramaroodle (Apr 1, 2020)

I figured I'd need a CO2 but as you said I need one that can use a rotary jig.


----------



## eharri446 (Apr 1, 2020)

There are the new NEJE 3500 that you can get fairly reasonably. One of the members has developed a rotary setup for them that seems to work fairly well.


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 1, 2020)

Check out the Muse from Full Spectrum.  Pricey but may be what you need.


----------



## ramaroodle (Apr 1, 2020)

eharri446 said:


> There are the new NEJE 3500 that you can get fairly reasonably. One of the members has developed a rotary setup for them that seems to work fairly well.


I have one of those setups that works fairly well but it still takes a long time to engrave a pen blank and the "fairly" part is what gets annoying. I'm looking at a 40W CO2 for $375 on Amazon. It's only $305 on Aliexpress but I like being able to return it if I have a problem. I can buy a rotary jig for $110-$200. 













BURLMAN said:


> Check out the Muse from Full Spectrum.  Pricey but may be what you need.



Yes $5K is waaaay too much.


----------

